# riding slanted



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you mean traversing across a slope? Usually you won't be doing much turning at all, spending most of your time on one edge - any turns you do will be briefly changing direction to downhill, then back to a traverse to move down the slope where necessary... Unless I'm not understanding what you mean by "riding slanted" .


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

No don't really mean traversing down a slop, it happens more when you are riding on a run that is crossing the mountain. It will sometimes have an uneven grade so your body is at a slant instead of straight up and down. I will keep looking for a better picture


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah I take a traverse-right on my toe side exclusively, and traverse-left on my heel-side (I ride regular). TomNZ is right, there's really no turning necessary during a traverse.

Also, OP says "parallel" but I'm pretty sure what he means is "perpendicular" since it's impossible to have your higbacks parallel with the deck...

Are you having a hard time initiating turns _out of_ a traverse line?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> No don't really mean traversing down a slop, it happens more when you are riding on a run that is crossing the mountain. It will sometimes have an uneven grade so your body is at a slant instead of straight up and down. I will keep looking for a better picture


you don't traverse _down_ a slope. you traverse _across_ a slope...

You're talking about going down a run which intersects other runs?


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry, english isn't my first language and I am having a lot of trouble describing what I mean.

It really doesn't happen often but I usually catch an edge when it does happen. 

It is like traversing just not as steep and you are still going down instead of accross.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ok. yes a picture might help a little bit because it is difficult to understand the situation you describe.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the OP is trying to traverse across sloped terrain with the board flat against the the slope instead of maintaining an uphill edge (and working your thighs or calves to heck and back)

It would explain why he can't turn and why he keeps catching edges...


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

david_z said:


> Also, OP says "parallel" but I'm pretty sure what he means is "perpendicular" since it's impossible to have your higbacks parallel with the deck...


I think they were referring to having the width of the high back, parallel to the heel edge of the board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I know what the OP is talking about. First of all, his high back statement probably means having it at an exact 90 degree angle meaning the highbacks will be pointing straight up without any lean.

As for the slope statement, think of an uneven slope like the U shape of a halfpipe. Like going down on one of the halfpipe's walls (probably not that extreme, but hopefully you all get the point). Technically, it would be the same concept as traversing across a slope. You want to stay on one edge and if you want to turn, go down the direction of the slant and initiate the turn and return to your normal direction.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Leo said:


> I think I know what the OP is talking about. First of all, his high back statement probably means having it at an exact 90 degree angle meaning the highbacks will be pointing straight up without any lean.


Like David said above, that would be perpendicular not parallel. Maybe the OP is struggling with the difference between the two in their native language.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Grizz said:


> Like David said above, that would be perpendicular not parallel. Maybe the OP is struggling with the difference between the two in their native language.


Well yea, that's why I was just translating what you guys said in Lamen's terms.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Leo said:


> I think I know what the OP is talking about. First of all, his high back statement probably means having it at an exact 90 degree angle meaning the highbacks will be pointing straight up without any lean.
> 
> As for the slope statement, think of an uneven slope like the U shape of a halfpipe. Like going down on one of the halfpipe's walls (probably not that extreme, but hopefully you all get the point). Technically, it would be the same concept as traversing across a slope. You want to stay on one edge and if you want to turn, go down the direction of the slant and initiate the turn and return to your normal direction.


Yes this is exactly what I mean. I understand what you are saying, never really thought about that. I always just tried to get on my heel right away but changing direction would probably be much easier.

With the high backs I used the word parallel because I saw it in this video. Mount snowboard bindings -- SnowProfessor.com


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

perpendicular to the board, parallel to the edge, if you will. same sandwich. Lots of things get lost in translation, this appears to be one of them  but it sounds like Leo's advice might help.


----------

